# First Snow Arrives 16 Dec 2010 in Northern VA



## arcowandbeegirl (Oct 11, 2010)

thanks for posting the pictures. Sure looks cold!


----------



## Larsen Farms (Jan 25, 2010)

I had fun taking them, and learned how to upload to Bee Source, so glad it worked. It seems like the cool weather came early this year.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

if we got that much snow we wouldnot even notice lol.syrcuse ny got 47" in 4 days last week


----------

